# Australian Citizen living in the Philippines



## micham619 (May 26, 2011)

What can i do ? i graduated high school in the philippines and am currently in my 2nd yr of college in cebu...can i apply in a university in sydney without a HSC ? what would i need to provide I(documents) to be allowed admission ?? or could i continue my degree in australia..which is Business Administration in Marketing..plz someone help...i have no problem with accommodation and finance since i have family still in Australia..plz help


----------



## annsher (May 22, 2015)

micham619 said:


> What can i do ? i graduated high school in the philippines and am currently in my 2nd yr of college in cebu...can i apply in a university in sydney without a HSC ? what would i need to provide I(documents) to be allowed admission ?? or could i continue my degree in australia..which is Business Administration in Marketing..plz someone help...i have no problem with accommodation and finance since i have family still in Australia..plz help


 did you get through to uni?


----------



## hazelannsanjose (Aug 6, 2014)

Whats HSC?sorry..


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

micham619 said:


> What can i do ? i graduated high school in the philippines and am currently in my 2nd yr of college in cebu...can i apply in a university in sydney without a HSC ? what would i need to provide I(documents) to be allowed admission ?? or could i continue my degree in australia..which is Business Administration in Marketing..plz someone help...i have no problem with accommodation and finance since i have family still in Australia..plz help


Which state would you be living in? As each state has slightly different requirements for tertiary entry. Just gaining a Higher School Certificate in itself is not a guarantee of entry to a University you will also need an academic ranking.
A possible alternative is to go through the TAFE stream, entry is usually easier but you end up with a diploma not a degree.
Unfortunately most qualifications from the Philippines are not recognized in Australia, but if you have a transcript of your studies they can usually work out your educational standard.


----------



## annsher (May 22, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Which state would you be living in? As each state has slightly different requirements for tertiary entry. Just gaining a Higher School Certificate in itself is not a guarantee of entry to a University you will also need an academic ranking. A possible alternative is to go through the TAFE stream, entry is usually easier but you end up with a diploma not a degree. Unfortunately most qualifications from the Philippines are not recognized in Australia, but if you have a transcript of your studies they can usually work out your educational standard.


In WA, a high school grad in Philippines is only equivalent to year 9 in WA education standard. One year in university in Philippines don't even count. That's what we have experienced. Not sure about others though.


----------

